# New to Me De Rosa



## Allez05 (Sep 22, 2005)

Posted in Vintage, but wanted to add her for the De Rosa crowd:

Hello, All. I thought that I would share my "new" De Rosa. Just picked it up on the 4th and have been cleaning it since. I couldn't resist, especially since it was local and was even delivered!

It joins my 2010 Tarmac Pro, 1988 Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra, and my Wabi Special single speed. 

It was listed as a 1984, so I guess that's what it is. From my research, all/most of the Campagnolo is either Record or Super Record. As you can see, it comes well used. There's some rust on the chrome chain stay and the fork crown, but it doesn't seem to compromise the integrity of the frame. I'll post more pictures when it's all built.

Incidentally, I'm going to try tubulars for the first time. I've got some on order and I thought "why not?"

Your comments, thoughts, and knowledge are appreciated.


----------



## Allez05 (Sep 22, 2005)

*More Photos*

More Photos:


----------



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

ahhhh, beautiful! that is correct, that is an 84 it looks like with the full super record pantographed gruoupo and almarc wrapped bars. these were the full-tilt de rosa's, to my knowledge and memory built up at the factory as pictured, as opposed to built up at a shop with parts. seeing one of these back at ernie's pro bikes in brentwood back in 84 built up identical, in another color is what sparked me to order my first de rosa. from the pictures it doesn't look very worn at all. all these de rosa's were prone to rust on the fork crown and chainstays. they were very easy to nick too, as from what i understand, the frames were chromed and thennn painted, which doesn't make for a very good adhension for the paint... 
glad to see it went to a good home! keep it all period and just as it is, there aren't many of these around left still with all the correct pantographed parts and even the almarc still intact!


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

What a beauty, ride her well I love the panto'd bar plugs and sewn leather tape.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Blimey that is gorgeous! Love the colour and all the De Rosa marked bits!


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

how do you keep the chrome from pitting?


----------

